# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Hameg HM7042-5 τροφοδοτικο

## ultra

Πωλειται το εικονιζομενο τριπλο τροφοδοτικο.
Εχει αγοραστει απο καινουριο, και ισως υπαρχει ακομα το κουτι του.
Παρεχει τρεις ανεξαρτητες εξοδους, 
που μπορουν να παραλληλιστουν η να μπουν σε σειρα.

1.  0-32V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-2Α
2.  0-5V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-5Α
3.  0-32V με ρυθμιζομενο ρευμα απο 0-2Α
Ειναι το τελευταιο μοντελο της σειρας IMG_20220219_154109.jpgIMG_20220219_154135.jpgIMG_20220219_154219.jpgIMG_20220219_154227.jpgIMG_20220219_154302.jpgIMG_20220219_154320.jpg
Τιμη 450 ευρω.

----------

